# Problems with a polaris ranger 700efi 4x4



## SEAN NELSON

My 700 efi polaris ranger which is a 2007 has been what seems to be running rich and won't start without having my foot on the accellerator. This has been going on for some time now. Can anyone tell me what may be the problem and how can i fix it without having to carry it to a dealer and pay an arm and leg on shop repair rates. Or maybe someone knows a atv/utv mech. That is good and reasonable if so i live in carrollton please pass it on to me. Thanks a million for any help.

Cell # 404-695-3686


----------



## CAL

Does it idle alright after starting?If you have to give it gas to start,sounds like it is starving for gas or too lean to me.Try opening up the low speed idle jet 1/4 round for a try and see what happens.That might do it,if not a carb.cleaning is in order I would think.Low speed jet just might be stopped up.


----------



## ben300win

That would cause it if it had a carburator. It is EFI so it probably has some trash in the gas or it has been sitting long enough to get a little condensation in the tank. Try running some type of injector cleaner thru it. Not sure if it has one, but on a car a bad O2 sensor will cause that as well. Sometimes a Throttle Position Sensor is the culprit if you got the engine real wet at some point.


----------



## Cantmuck

There is a guy in gainesville named Jerry Lee, he is very good and very reasonable. he is retired from a cycle shop. You probally have ethanol virus, I only burn non-ethanol gas in my atv's now due to three crab rebuilds in a year. There was a post on here a couple weeks back concerning sea foam or something, they were saying it would clean the ethanol residue from your fuel system. best of luck to ya.


----------



## Huntemall

follow your accelerator cable up to the engine right under your seat.  There will be a black rubber cover over an throttle adjustment.  Try it one way or the other.  If that doesn't work it may be your TBAP sensor.  Go to prcforum.com.  Website for Rangers.


----------



## 440Mopar

i bet 100 dollars the boot from the throttle body to the head has a crack in it.. to check get it running at a constant speed and spray carb cleaner or either on boot if it changes rpm thats what it is  . i have put one on every ranger i've worked on ,about 15 of them with same problem


----------

